

Time Magazine Flipboard style web version (chrome/safari only) - orenbarzilai
http://time.betterinternet.me

======
tomkin
We seem intent on enabling an old-style media format that is dying in the
background, rightly so. I don't read content online because I don't like
flipping pages, I read it online because I don't like sorting through crap.
Flipboard is pretty and quiet elegant, so I don't really relish the idea of
criticizing it...but the fact of the matter is – it's not a better way to
read.

~~~
odedgolan
The main idea here is that it is a platform for modifying websites...

------
tzury
well, this one is far more impressive

<http://www.nytimes.com/skimmer>

------
dgunn
Time Mag has ads on their site. As in, they're trying to make money. I'm not
sure it's a great idea for you to take all their content, put it on another
website, use their logo/branding, and then tell the world you did it. I would
recommend not doing that at all.

------
donohoe
Looks like they just took this demo and added more content

<http://tympanus.net/Development/FlipboardPageLayout/>

~~~
odedgolan
It is based on it but the content updates in real time. This is just one
modified website, you can modify a different website or use a different JS
plugin.

------
hymloth
The public beta version of NOOWIT is gonna be released by the end of this
month..It's the future of magazines :) <http://www.noowit.com/>

------
ohadbr01
@tzury you shouldn't compare the two. this one was designed by a third party
(in this case using betterinternet tool), which is cool

------
orenbarzilai
Created using <http://betterinternet.co>

~~~
pella
Hnews : <http://hnews.betterinternet.me/>

------
solarflair
Created using "BetterInternet," but webkit-only websites do not a better
Internet make.

~~~
orenbarzilai
True that! but webkit is mandatory only for this specific website. You can
modify websites without webkit dependency.

------
Big0_nlogn
For me, a lot of the headlines read, "The Most Expensive Tuna Ever Sold."
Weird...

------
orenbarzilai
maybe! but it's irrelevant. The top version wasn't created by TIME Magazine
like the skimmer version.

------
moondowner
Too bad it's WebKit browser specific.

~~~
orenbarzilai
webkit is mandatory only for this specific website. Using
<http://betterinternet.co> you can modify websites without webkit dependency
or even create time.com Flipboard style that doesn't require webkit.

------
YeahKIA
Another site that blindly blocks a browser based on user agent. Is checking
for capabilities that hard?

